# Succulents



## AnthonyC (Sep 12, 2011)

Soon I'm going to start constructing a nice big tortoise enclosure, so I'm looking for some live plants for aesthetic and practical (food) purposes. I was in Walmart Saturday and noticed that they had a nice selection of succulents. Can anyone make a recommendation? Unfortunately the only plant that I remember seeing was Echeveria. Is Aloe okay? Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## Guggie (Sep 12, 2011)

Aloe's great, though i understand it shouldn't be fed in excess. (Not sure why - I think I remember that it softens stool). My Greek's have taken only 1 bite out of it my plant.


----------



## j156ghs (Sep 12, 2011)

I have heard that most sedum (succulent) plants are fair game for tortoises, even Jade plants that can be poisonous to most other animals. The link below might be helpful in learning about the various types and names. My one concern with store bought plants is their exposure to unhealthy sprays or soil supplements. I like to let store bought plants sit for a couple months outside the terrarium during which time I spray them well and water them so that the soil drains well; then I remove the perlite (white little chalk pieces used to prevent soil compaction) because they can cause impaction in tortoises, especially young ones.

http://www.sedumphotos.net/main.php


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 12, 2011)

Just get what you think will be nice in there enclosure. Aloe is fine they might not eat it though.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Missy (Sep 12, 2011)

I like to use tall ornamental grass. Mine don't eat it but it looks nice and they love to hide under it. A rose of sharon is also one of my favorite pen plants and they love the blooms.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot to mention that this is an indoor enclosure (tortoise table). It's probably going to be about 10'x5'x3' or thereabout. I think that would probably rule out a rose of sharon. 



Missy said:


> I like to use tall ornamental grass. Mine don't eat it but it looks nice and they love to hide under it. A rose of sharon is also one of my favorite pen plants and they love the blooms.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 12, 2011)

This should help:
http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you, Sarah. That WAS definitely VERY helpful!!




HipsterTorts said:


> This should help:
> http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 12, 2011)

I have heard of members sprinkling lots of different seeds even in inside enclosures, including Rose of Sharon, lettuce, etc. They might not thrive inside if they reached full size, but they rarely get a chance to go beyond sprouts!
Also, you can set in an empty plant tray or two. Then put one in with soil in it, that has seeds sprouted in it. Once that is decimated, replace with another one that you have waiting in the wings (have a few going at once). 
Sounds like a great size!


----------

